

In our genes are remnants of old viruses that now take on new roles in our bodies - alaskamiller
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/08/31/AR2008083101759.html?nav=rss_health

======
username2
Critique of ERVs: <http://www.trueorigin.org/theobald1e.asp#pred21>

